# Frances hits Fort Jackson



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Please keep those support letters going to Joey! I just found out this morning that there was a reported 44 tornadoes that hit around South Carolina and Fort Jackson wasn't spared. From what I've been able to gather thru my research on the web this morning, A tornado (speculated to be an F0 on the Fujita Scale) damaged 22 homes (leaving 6 completely uninhabitable) blew out windows, damaged roofs, and downed some trees. Powerlines and phone lines are down.
The schools, bank, commisary, NCO club, as well as some other buildings and services remain closed. There is some flooding and debris, and all outdoor training activities for the trainies have been suspended while cleanup efforts are underway. The trainies are out helping clean up.
Either Joey is having a ball helping clean up, or he's really hating life right about now... probably the latter. 
Poor kid is only in his second week of basic and already he finds himself in a war zone. He'll really need these letters! I thank each and every one of you that have volunteered to write to him and support him. I can't even imagine what is going through his mind right now.

Kay


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*This was just me*

but I would take clean up over PT any time............. Some of my old DI's were real sadists...


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

DI's may be chompin at the bit because they can't train right now too... might make it worse for the boys after they resume. This will also set back his graduation date. I'm just praying Ivan doesn't follow the same route.

 Kay


----------

